
Adaptive non-maximal suppression in Java - ukrdailo
https://github.com/BAILOOL/ANMS-Codes
======
ukrdailo
Long-awaited Java implementation is finally available. Now, ANMS is supported
in C++, Python, Matlab, and Java.

Repository: [https://github.com/BAILOOL/ANMS-
Codes](https://github.com/BAILOOL/ANMS-Codes)

